# 1938 COLSON Rocket Rear-Steering Tricycle



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 1, 2016)

Couldn't find any info on the internet to confirm that the Rocket Rear-Steering Tricycle was made by Colson.
Here are 1938 patent drawings by William C Roe, assignor to the Colson Corporation.
The lower main tube kicks down to the rear axle at a different angle on the drawing and the actual tricycle. I assume because the trike is a larger wheel size than the drawing.

I wondered if anyone has a Colson or Wards catalogue picture of the Rocket to compare?










Amendments in the August 1938 patent below show different rear step, seatpost support and handlebar, which are the same as the actual tricycle.





More pics -

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/childrens/1938-rocket-rear-steering-tricycle/


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)

It has been a long time belief of several other collectors and myself, that these were made by Colson. But we never had any proof.


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks Catfish, good to see the Wards catalogue pic and photo of yours. Don't you wish it was bigger so we could try it out?


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)

Thought about building one once.... I use to have all the sizes of these trikes. 




Wing Your Heel said:


> Thanks Catfish, good to see the Wards catalogue pic and photo of yours. Don't you wish it was bigger so we could try it out?


----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## ridingtoy (Jan 1, 2016)

Back in March 2011 there was a discussion on the tricyclefetish website about the Rocket rear steering tricycle. A maker was not known at that time either. I found a bicycle made by Alexander Specialty Mfg. Co. of Paris, TX that had similar frame design features and sent the information to the trike site owner, which he published in his blog. Here's a link: http://www.tricyclefetish.com/blog/2011/03/who-made-rockett-rear-steering-tricycles/ Not sure why the trike site owner insisted "Rocket" was spelled with two "Ts" on the tricycle...I've only seen the name spelled with one.


----------

